# اسمك بالذهب والفضة للنساء والرجال حيااااااكم



## كريستال سنتر (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 بالبداية راح اجاوب على كل الاسئله اللي تواجهني كل يوم

 اتمنى انو تقرونها كويس 

انواع الاكسسوارات اللي نصممها؟
*التعليقات*
* الاسوار*
* الحلق*
* الخواتم باصبع واصبعين*
* كبك*
* تعليقات جوال *
* بروشات *
* مسابح*
* ولو عندكم افكار باذن الله ننفذها لكم*

 * كم المده اللي يخاذها تنفيذ الطلب ؟

 4 ايام الى 5 ايام من تاريخ تحويل المبلغ للطلب 

 * كيف طريقه التسليم ؟
 الشرقية التسليم يد بيد بطريقتين مندوب يوصل وياخذ حقة على المشوار بمختلف مناطق الشرقيه ~
 او من محلنا في باب رزق جميل بالدمام ~ محل المميزة
 برا الشرقيه عن طريق الما اكسبريس او زاجل او الشركة المناسبة للزبونة طبعا قيمة الشحن على الزبون
 زاجل ياخذ على الرياض 10 ريال وجدة 20ريال وهكذا


 * هل يتغير لونها ؟

 بالنسبه للمطلي ذهب يبهت لونه مع كثره رش العطر هذا شي طبيعي .. الذهب لا طبعا ما يتغير 

 الذهب كم عيارة؟
 21 او 18 حسب طلب الزبونة
 والاسعار تبدا من 1200 ريال

 * تسوين اشكال ثانيه ؟

 ايه اسوي اي شكل يعجبك .. انتي بس وريني الشكل 
 وباذن الله ننفذة لك


 * ايش شركات الشحن اللي تشحنين فيها ؟

 زاجل و البريد السعودي و الما اكسبريس و ارامكس

 اسعارهم :

 زاجل : 10 ريال للرياض
 جدة 20 ريال
طبعا حسب المنطقة
 ارامكس 
 الما اكسبريس : تقريبا 35 ريال حسب المنطقة والدفع عند الاستلام
 ( يوصلون لحد باب البيت )


فيديكس
وكل شركات الشحن الموجودة بالشرقيه باذن الله نشحن عليها حسب الطلب


شغلنا فضه مطلي بذهب او فضة
او ذهب طبعن سعر الذهب الخالص مو ثابت زي المطلي .. راح يعتمد على الوزن وسعر الذهب 

*الاسعار حسب الطلب :*
* اسواره بسلسال 250*
* اسوارة بخيط 200*
* كتابة كلمتين 250*
* كتابة كلمه واحدة 200*
* الحلق 200*
* الخواتم 180 و 200*
* الكبك 350*

 *نبدا باسم الله .. بالصور*

*سارة*

*




*​* 

*
*نجلاء*​*







*
*نورة*
*



*
*الاسم فقط ب150*


*حلق مع سلسال *


*



*



*سمر*
*



*



*لينا*
*



*




*



*​* 
* 
*



*​* 
**تعليقة بفراشة بالاسم*

*



*​* 

*
*



*​* 
**اسوارة*
*



*​* 
**كتابة الاسماء حسب الطلب*
*



*​ 




*ريم*
*



*

*sarah*
*



*


*عائشة*
*



*
​


----------



## كريستال سنتر (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسمك بالذهب والفضة للنساء والرجال حيااااااكم*

*



*


*



*


*



*

*



*

*ندى*
*



*


*



*

*محمد*
*



*

*سارة2*
*



*


*



*

*



*

*صيته*
*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*





*
*





*
*





**حلق وتعليقة فضة*
*




*

>>>يتبع الصور


----------



## كريستال سنتر (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسمك بالذهب والفضة للنساء والرجال حيااااااكم*

*





*
*





* *













**خاتم مميز*
*





**سارة*
*












**
*
*







*
*






**love*
*






* *






**خاتم مميز*
*






**مشاعل*
*






*
*






**






*
*






*
*





**






*
*






*
*



*​


----------



## كريستال سنتر (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: اسمك بالذهب والفضة للنساء والرجال حيااااااكم*

*






**كبك*
*





sara

*
*





**



*​​​

*





*
*





**امجاد*
*




*​


----------

